# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Fatture acquisto estere

## Fiore

Salve, devo registrare in contabilità semplificata le fatture acquisto estere (intra ed extra comunitarie) sapete dirmi come si fa? Nei paesi dove è avvenuto lo scambio, e mi riferisco al brasile, spagna, e Londra l'iva non è caricata...come devo regolarmi? Inoltre vendendo a dettaglio per molti pagamenti i miei clienti usano la carte di credito, posso registrare anche le commissioni che pago alla carta si? come si fa se non chiedo troppo :Confused:   :Confused:  Grazie

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Salve,
in contabilit&#224; semplificata occorre registrare i soli documenti che rappresentano costi o ricavi, mentre non vanno registrati i documenti che rappresentano movimenti monetari. Detto questo per lo scambio con Paesi extracee, il documento rilevante agli effetti dell'IVA &#232; la bolletta doganale mentre la fattura di acquisto estera &#232; il documento rilevante per registrare i costi. Quindi occorre registrare in semplificata come una normale fattura d'acquisto sia una che l'altra con l'accortezza che quando si registra la bolletta doganale il suo imponibile non va considerato come costo avendo gi&#224; registrato questo con la fattura estera (brasiliana, nordamericana, ecc.) Per gli acquisti intracomunitari occorre tenere presente il reverse-charge, nel senso che per le fatture di acquisto intracomunitarie il debitore per IVA &#232; l'acquirente e non il venditore intracomunitario. Ci&#242; comporta l&#236;'obbligo di annotare la fattura di acquisto intracomunitaria sia come acquisto che come vendita annotandola contemporaneamente sia nel registro degli acquisti che nel registro delle vendite, con l'effetto di sterilizzare il credito IVA in capo all'acquirente.

----------


## Fiore

La mia  &#232; un'attivit&#224; rivolta alla vendita al dettaglio, non emetto fatture e nel programma di contabilit&#224; utilizzo solo le fatture acquisti e i corrispettivi per cui non posso caricare l'acquisto in entrambi i registri vista l'inesistenza di quello delle vendite per il caso in questione. C'&#232; una soluzione alternativa? :Confused:  
Le fatture in oggetto, diversa da quelle solite mi danno solo il totate (totali abbastanza alti) io credevo di risparmire l'iva invece se ho ben capito...comunque la pagher&#242;...tuttavia ancora non so come registrarla...help meee!!! Grazie:-)

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Salve, 
In presenza di operazioni intracomunitarie l'attivivazione del registro delle fatture emesse credo sia inevitabile, visto il funzionamento dell'IVA in questo settore. Francamente non credo che si possa utilizzare il registro dei corrispettivi per registrare IVA.  
Saluti

----------


## giusy

> Salve, 
> In presenza di operazioni intracomunitarie l'attivivazione del registro delle fatture emesse credo sia inevitabile, visto il funzionamento dell'IVA in questo settore. Francamente non credo che si possa utilizzare il registro dei corrispettivi per registrare IVA.  
> Saluti

  Innanzitutto *BUON ANNO* a tutti del forum.
Un cliente mi ha portato in studio due fatture per acquisti di piccola attrezzatura dalla Germania. Premesso che non mi sono mai occupata di acquisti intracomunitari, ho letto nel forum della valenza ai fini iva della bolletta doganale......... io ho solo le fatture e nessun altro documento!
In contabilità semplificata registro le fatture prima come acquisti e poi come vendite integrando il totale fattura ad es.  100,00 dell'iva al 20%, quindi totale fattura  120,00. Rendo neutra l'operazione ai fini Iva. Va bene oppure occorre qualche altro adempimento? ciao

----------


## La matta

La presentazione dell'Intrastat. Se le fatture sono del 2009, è ancora a scadenza annuale entro gennaio 2010.
Poi l'operazione andrà evidenziata nei righi giusti in dichiarazione iva

----------


## giusy

> La presentazione dell'Intrastat. Se le fatture sono del 2009, è ancora a scadenza annuale entro gennaio 2010.
> Poi l'operazione andrà evidenziata nei righi giusti in dichiarazione iva

   Si si tratta di fatture del 2009, ho già preparato il modello Intra, ai fini della detrazione dell'iva cosa devo fare?

----------


## La matta

Direi nulla: se le attrezzature sono detraibili (non sono cellulari, per intenderci) registrando la fattura agli acquisti e alle vendite l'operazione rimarrà neutra, giustamente.

----------

